# Music Format Type Coming Soon/Is Here



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

For someone sitting on the fence on which way they'll go (stream or download) I knew it was coming and of course we all did. But, as they say, a picture is worth a thousand words. The picture below made it really come home to me. DG and Spotify in the same picture. WOW!

I had read a couple of days ago that the record industry believes they have a plan to return to their glory days through streaming.

Being from the old school I'm inclined to download even if it means going to the record companies (like Chandos) to download them. But anyway, I wanted to show this picture.


----------

